# What Are You Eating?



## Winston (Nov 6, 2016)

Thought it might be fun to share our dining habits.  Something you made, or had at a restaurant.  The good, the bad and the ugly?

My wife is always bugging me for dinner ideas... Help!

I'll start:

Last night was burger night at our local grill.  I opted for "The Hot Burger".  It had pepper jack cheese, jalapenos, Tabasco and was topped with a Hot Link sausage.
It worked pretty well.  The minor deficiencies were the hot link was a bit greasy, and the overall heat masked their delicious beef patties flavor.  A fun burger detour, but not one that I will take often.
If you are saddled with a lousy beef patty, those toppings would rehabilitate it.  Hell, it'll wake the dead.


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 6, 2016)

You want ugly?  Because of my wife's gluten intolerance, I'v been attempting gluten free bread - now that's a disaster.

One of my few successes is making a sauce, with cream cheese and can milk, stir in spaghetti and chicken. My cooking is pretty basic.


----------



## PiP (Nov 6, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> You want ugly?  Because of my wife's gluten intolerance, I'v been attempting gluten free bread - now that's a disaster.



What flour did you use?


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 6, 2016)

PiP said:


> What flour did you use?


 ,

On the recipe I've got, 2 cups brown rice flour, 1/2 cup tapioca flour, half cup potato starch. 
I'm using a bread machine.  It always turns out gummy and not done, plus you could use it as a doorstop.  This last time I cooked it an extra hour, wasn't quite as bad. One recipe includes water, another milk.   I tried white rice flour on another one, it was inedible.


----------



## PiP (Nov 6, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> ,
> 
> On the recipe I've got, 2 cups brown rice flour, 1/2 cup tapioca flour, half cup potato starch.
> I'm using a bread machine.  It always turns out gummy and not done, plus you could use it as a doorstop.  This last time I cooked it an extra hour, wasn't quite as bad. One recipe includes water, another milk.   I tried white rice flour on another one, it was inedible.



Sounds
disgusting. Have you tried gluten free bread mixes


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 6, 2016)

Sounds
disgusting. Have you tried gluten free bread mixes(quote)

Yes, without anymore success.  I'll keep experimenting, as the ready made stuff is expensive and not real good either.  Thanks


----------



## PiP (Nov 6, 2016)

Dinner ideas? Have you tried Toad in the Hole ?


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 6, 2016)

PiP said:


> Dinner ideas? Have you tried Toad in the Hole ?



I love toad in the hole it is one of my favourite things to eat in winter


----------



## ppsage (Nov 6, 2016)

When I'm serious about cooking gluten-free bread-stuffs, I don't attempt loaves. To my thinking, the proper texture of a loaf is a direct consequence of gluten linking in the dough. I do better with cakes and flat-bread.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 7, 2016)

PiP said:


> Dinner ideas? Have you tried Toad in the Hole ?





LMAO.... this sounded so....intriguing, I had to check it out...


----------



## Ariel (Nov 7, 2016)

We (Kilroy and I) recently made a list of the kinds of dinners we can make.  It's not very long but we could have something different every night of the week.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Nov 7, 2016)

breakfast: Chocolate strawberry smoothie for breakfast with a glass of tea (Earl Grey)

Lunch: Sweetpotato soup and some frozen grapes for dessert 

Dinner:  Pasta w/ various vegetables including sun dried tomatoes.   Butterscotch cookies for dessert


----------



## PiP (Nov 7, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> I love toad in the hole it is one of my favourite things to eat in winter



me, too!



Firemajic said:


> LMAO.... this sounded so....intriguing, I had to check it out...



That's why I included the link. The other alternative is chop toad. That is the same batter recipe but using chops instead of sausages.

I really need to get my gluten free head on as gluten does not agree with me.


----------



## Winston (Nov 7, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> We (Kilroy and I) recently made a list of the kinds of dinners we can make.  It's not very long but we could have something different every night of the week.



That's my wife's thing, making a "menu" for the week.  I'd rather wing it, but that usually does not end well.  She's right, again.

One of our regular things is making a huge batch of lasagne.  We use about ten 8' x 8' aluminum trays.  They freeze well, just have to plan ahead to defrost one.
She makes her own Mariana meat sauce using ground beef and ground pork sausage.  That stews in the crock pot all day.  A large cut bell pepper in the pot adds some zing.  She also makes her own ricotta cheese.  When you DIY that, it ends up costing 1/4 the price of store bought.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 7, 2016)

> We use about ten 8' x 8' aluminum trays.


Big oven! Outdoor? Wood-fired?


----------



## aj47 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a wiki.  

I have a page for a two-week menu--the current week and the following week as the sales flyers come out on Wednesday and I grocery shop Saturday morning.  The meals are links to the recipes (also on the wiki) and I generate a shopping list from the recipes (also on the wiki) which I shop from at the store (I use my tablet).  

I've said this elsewhere, but the reason I do all this is that I'm lazy.  I don't want to have to figure out dinner on the fly so I have it already figured out.  Lazy looks a lot like organized--but it turns out a little work in advance means a lot less work overall.


----------



## Winston (Nov 8, 2016)

ppsage said:


> Big oven! Outdoor? Wood-fired?



Two loads.  About 40 minutes per.  
And gas.  Never going back to electric.


----------



## Srossics (Nov 13, 2016)

My favorite restaurant is Ted's Montana Grill. I always get the same thing when I go. (If it's a Friday I go there, I get Clam Chowder with a touch of hot sauce, if it's not, I don't get a soup.) I get the Meat Loaf with Mashed Potatoes and a Squash Casserole. I don't go there all the time, but I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 15, 2016)

Another favourite winter food and what I had for tea last night is bangers and mash with really thick gravy, it is just so warming and super filling.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 15, 2016)

Homemade paella, my babies! We make it several ways, but my favorite is rice in chicken stock with parsley and cherry tomatoes with a mix of andouille sausage, salmon, and shrimp with some red pepper flakes. Easy dish to make, delicious to eat.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 15, 2016)

Two mince pies...


----------



## Ariel (Nov 15, 2016)

I want to make fried chicken with mashed potatoes and maybe a roasted vegetable mix of squash, onions, and carrots. It just takes so much prep.


----------



## msjhord (Nov 15, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I want to make fried chicken with mashed potatoes and maybe a roasted vegetable mix of squash, onions, and carrots. It just takes so much prep.



I don't make fried chicken myself which, I know, sounds like a really unsouthern thing for a Southern chick like myself to say.  But 1) I don't have a cast iron skillet, and that's where the BEST fried chicken comes from and 2) you're right, it's a lotta prep and even more mess.  That said, if you still want to do it, I recommend investing in gallon sized freezer bags for your egg/milk mix and your breader mix.  That way, a lot of the mess is self-contained and you can just toss out the bags when done.  Not very green, but neither is all the sanitizing stuff you might use for your countertops and all the energy you'll burn cleaning copious amounts of prep dishes and tools.  Just my logic, anyway.

You can buy a lot of your veggies frozen (squash, zukes, etc) and unseasoned.  They're already washed, peeled, cut.  So there goes some of your work right there.  And as for mashed potatoes, I like the real thing.  None of that Idahoan stuff.  Blech!  To help with cook time, I recommend halving or quartering your potatoes, depending on size.  Or things tend to take a while.  My husband has gotten used to the fact that mine will never be that whipped, KFC consistency.  Because frankly, that's not natural.  Smashed potatoes, with little chunks, is where it's at.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tonight is baked dry-rubbed pork chops.  Polynesian rub today I think (ginger, cinnamon, coriander + the usual suspects).


----------



## aj47 (Nov 22, 2016)

Peasant grub tonight--it's baking day so dinner will be toss-together.  Cabbage and sausage.  Baking lemon bars and apple crisp for Thursday.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 22, 2016)

I did well yesterday evening as I picked up a load of different foods just before the 'best before' date.  They are still fine for a few days if kept in the fridge. So three packs of 2x garlic & cream cheese stuffed mushrooms (normally retail for £2 each and I got them for 9p).  The price makes them so much nicer too   Not socialising this evening so may have some baked beans with them.


----------



## PiP (Nov 22, 2016)

Phil, you sound a man after my own heart with the bargains.

Today for lunch we were rather extravagant... 11 year anniversary. We went to a seafood restaurant overlooking the sea...(as you do) and had octopus, clams and fresh dressed crab. I did bulk over choosing the crab from the tank... AND a bottle of wine. How much? This is where all the locals eat off the tourist track.

Total Price
Huge crab €18.00 
Brown clams 13.50
Polvo 1.50ish 
Wine... 6.50 yes... just 6.50 for a bottle of good wine. In the UK we have been stung £5.00 for a glass which was only half full.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 22, 2016)

PiP said:


> Phil, you sound a man after my own heart with the bargains.
> 
> Today for lunch we were rather extravagant... 11 year anniversary. We went to a seafood restaurant overlooking the sea...(as you do) and had octopus, clams and fresh dressed crab. I did bulk over choosing the crab from the tank... AND a bottle of wine. How much? This is where all the locals eat off the tourist track.
> 
> ...



I had to smile at 'polvo' because it's the Spanish word for dust.  What is it in Portugal?
I am pretty clueless about fish and meat prices as I never eat them, but that sounds a reasonable price for eating out in a restaurant.  As for wine, I imagine 6.50euros (about a fiver) is very cheap for restaurant prices.  I must sound really boring - don't smoke, don't drink, don't eat meat or fish LOL.

Congratulations on the anniversary.  I assumed it had been much longer, but I guess this isn't your first marriage.


----------



## PiP (Nov 22, 2016)

Polvo is Octopus or that's what it was called on the menu.
https://www.pingodoce.pt/escola-de-cozinha/tecnicas/como-cozer-polvo/

I could live without meat but not fish or shellfish



Phil Istine said:


> Congratulations on the anniversary.  I assumed it had been much longer, but I guess this isn't your first marriage.



41 years marriage. (We got married when we were mere babes) 11 years in Portugal. Hubby retired early due to ill health and I was able to continue with my business from the UK

ETA the only thing that won't pass my lips are oysters.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 22, 2016)

PiP said:


> Polvo is Octopus or that's what it was called on the menu.
> https://www.pingodoce.pt/escola-de-cozinha/tecnicas/como-cozer-polvo/
> 
> I could live without meat but not fish or shellfish
> ...



OK.  I didn't realise people had emigrating anniversaries  .  Yes, that is very young to marry.  I hadn't even learned to converse with women by that age.
The only seafood I've ever eaten that I would regard as unusual was some squid in a restaurant in Southampton many years ago.  I guess it was OKish but the taste was quite bland.  I find it difficult to imagine selecting something to eat while it's still alive.  I don't think I could have done that even before my vegetarian days started.  It reminds me of that scene in _Restaurant at the End of the Universe_ where the cow (or was it a pig) was suggesting various parts of its own body for the best experience.

I hope hubby's health is stable.


----------



## PiP (Nov 22, 2016)

> I find it difficult to imagine selecting something to eat while it's still alive. I don't think I could have done that even before my vegetarian days started. It reminds me of that scene in _Restaurant at the End of the Universe where the cow (or was it a pig) was suggesting various parts of its own body for the best experience.
> _



I used to be quite squeamish about such things. But it's only the same as a bird eating a snail. They pick the snail up in their beak, bang the shell so it breaks and then tuck in. NO, I can't eat snails! Even my French granddaughter doesn't eat them.



> Yes, that is very young to marry. I hadn't even learned to converse with women by that age.



An no, I wasn't pregnant


----------



## Winston (Nov 23, 2016)

My dad bragged about eating chocolate covered ants and caterpillars.  If you put chocolate on anything... Right?

And Phil Istine, it was a cow.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 23, 2016)

Winston said:


> And Phil Istine, it was a cow.



Thought so, but it's ages since I read it


----------



## LeeC (Nov 23, 2016)

What one eats depends of course on how needy you are. Many years ago I had to attend a month of survival training in Panama. Insects are quite nutritious, but it takes some getting over swallowing them. They keep squirming even after you bite their head off ;-)  Gives one a hands on sense of Nature's model of life fueled by life. 

Even so though, in Indochina I only ate freshly fried rice dishes because I didn't like my rice moving.


----------



## Winston (Nov 23, 2016)

LeeC said:


> What one eats depends of course on how needy you are... I only ate freshly fried rice dishes because I didn't like my rice moving.



Disco Rice!

I ate a bunch of mosquitoes in Panama.  When you're THAT tired, you just stop picking them out of the food.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 23, 2016)

Winston said:


> Disco Rice!
> 
> I ate a bunch of mosquitoes in Panama.  When you're THAT tired, you just stop picking them out of the food.


Well ay least you were served prepared food. We were left out in the middle of nowhere with only a knife. Birds eggs were a luxury if you could find them.  Still, it would take a lot of mosquitoes to keep one going, unless they're Alaskan mosquitoes, then it's who eats who first.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 23, 2016)

LeeC said:


> What one eats depends of course on how needy you are.



We don't eat turkey for feasts because it was famine food for me for a l-o-n-g time.   Buy a big one on sale and eat off it for weeks.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 23, 2016)

astroannie said:


> We don't eat turkey for feasts because it was famine food for me for a l-o-n-g time.   Buy a big one on sale and eat off it for weeks.


Yeah, get that. I know what subsistence level eating is. Besides, I'm reminded of its origins where Americans fed starving illegal European immigrants  Also, I keep my farmstead posted and put out grain, so the wild turkeys will have someplace to hide from "sport" hunters.


----------



## kaufenpreis (Nov 24, 2016)

Boiled baby potatoes, poached salmon with mixed vegetables.


----------



## PiP (Nov 24, 2016)

kaufenpreis said:


> Boiled baby potatoes, poached salmon with mixed vegetables.



That sounds delicious and healthy.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 24, 2016)

msjhord said:


> I don't make fried chicken myself which, I know, sounds like a really unsouthern thing for a Southern chick like myself to say.  But 1) I don't have a cast iron skillet, and that's where the BEST fried chicken comes from and 2) you're right, it's a lotta prep and even more mess.  That said, if you still want to do it, I recommend investing in gallon sized freezer bags for your egg/milk mix and your breader mix.  That way, a lot of the mess is self-contained and you can just toss out the bags when done.  Not very green, but neither is all the sanitizing stuff you might use for your countertops and all the energy you'll burn cleaning copious amounts of prep dishes and tools.  Just my logic, anyway.
> 
> You can buy a lot of your veggies frozen (squash, zukes, etc) and unseasoned.  They're already washed, peeled, cut.  So there goes some of your work right there.  And as for mashed potatoes, I like the real thing.  None of that Idahoan stuff.  Blech!  To help with cook time, I recommend halving or quartering your potatoes, depending on size.  Or things tend to take a while.  My husband has gotten used to the fact that mine will never be that whipped, KFC consistency.  Because frankly, that's not natural.  Smashed potatoes, with little chunks, is where it's at.



I don't care for KFC potatoes. I never did get around to trying up some chicken. Maybe next week.  As for the veggies I just like to rough cut squash, zucchini, carrots, and onion, toss it all into some foil with spices and oil and roast it until they're soft.  I have some pretty good cast iron that my mom left me so they're already seasoned. My husband's been cooking in them and he's driving me nuts because he won't wash them.  They don't rust if you dry them on the burner. Geez.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2016)

Tahini, horseradish, honey, vinegar, water... put it in a little mason jar, shake it up: salad dressing.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 24, 2016)

I make salad dressing--for salad--from jam, cider vinegar and olive oil (and salt/pepper/etc.).  I like blackberry the best, but rosehip is also good.

I make ranch for wings from the packet because I haven't figured out good scratch ranch.


----------



## Ultraroel (Nov 24, 2016)

Once a while I have to cheapskate with food cause of bad planning with the money I have. These are always the moments that the Dutch dishes that I learned to make when I was 10 come at hand. 
Yesterday I fed three people for 3 leva (1.5dollar). I made Hutspot and its incredibly easy. 1kg potatoes, 600 gram carrots and 200 onions, peel and chop it and then cook it for 20 mins. Mash that stuff up till it's a rough, mash potatoes with small pieces of carrots and onions. Serve it with a regular sausage, pepper and gravy and done. add some butter or milk for creaminess. 
You can switch the vegetables with most other ones. I like the combination with Rucola, pineseeds and little pieces of bacon <3

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stamppot

We Dutchies do this with anything really and it works wonders. It's cheap, healthy and very tasty.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 24, 2016)

Home-made scones...


----------



## Winston (Nov 24, 2016)

Frying the turkey today.  Worked-out well last year.  Tender and moist.
It takes a lot of oil, but it's worth it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I make salad dressing--for salad--from jam, cider vinegar and olive oil (and salt/pepper/etc.).  I like blackberry the best, but rosehip is also good.
> 
> .


vinegar : acetic acid - sour,   oil... and other flavorings. And water to thin it. ( tahini is loaded with oil. And flavor).


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm about to dive into a container of blueberries and probably eat the whole thing.

Blueberries for the win! = D


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2016)

Fresh dill, flat leaf parsley, leek, and mint, chopped, with vinegar and oil. Some salt of course. Somehow the dill and the mint leaves cancel or counter each other so they're not overwhelming.
Fried eggplant and fennel. They cook up like onions, the fennel does, turning sweet. I put green cardamom pods in the oil, first. 
Orange lentils with mustard seed, when nearly done, I added some twice-peeled frozen broad beans, sumac, and black sesame seeds. 
Grilled tumeric, cumin, black pepper chicken. 

And they had some nicely marbled beef, which I never buy (can't remember when) so I smeared some (a little) red, jarred, chile something-or-other that starts with a "Q",  that I had bought but didn't use much 'cause it was too spicy on one side, and salted before grilling.  That was supper last night. Today it's my lunch in a Tupperware.


----------



## Winston (Dec 18, 2016)

Leftovers from our Christmas party at a friends.  Made us some "to-go" boxes.
They're from Guatemala, and make this delicious regional dish: Stewed turkey, served with lettuce, radishes and a slaw dressing.  Dished into a roll, served Torta style.
Crisp, juicy and chewy.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 19, 2016)

I tried my hand at a chicken curry in the crock pot yesterday.  It had a bunch of ingredients including red paste and I only put in half the paste called for because I always do that first-time with recipes--get a baseline and then adjust up or down.  Oh my.  I almost licked my bowl.  It would have been okay with more paste but it was amazing as it was.  And my daughter didn't care for it, so I have her portion saved for my lunch today instead of a jar salad.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 19, 2016)

A lunchtime snack, smoked salmon on brown bread.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 19, 2016)

Homemade cinnamon roll. If I ever get up.


----------



## Winston (Dec 19, 2016)

ppsage said:


> Homemade cinnamon roll. If I ever get up.



Those are a lot of work.  But I suppose the extra work is worth it(?)


----------



## ppsage (Dec 20, 2016)

Winston said:


> Those are a lot of work.  But I suppose the extra work is worth it(?)


Up here, you either make 'em or you don't get them. One of the things we do is cook; I guess after a while it just seems normal work, not extra. Probably less than an hour, stretched out over half the day.


----------



## SystemCheck (Dec 23, 2016)

Hmm...

Well, tonight ate spicy [thai curry spicy] beef curry. It was good.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 23, 2016)

Kraft Dinner.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have to share this.  I had it yesterday.  It's based on something my daughter found online.

*Mushroom Walnut Stew with Cheesy Cobbler Topping*

*INGREDIENTS*



2 Tbsp EVOO
2 Tbsp butter
2 large onions, sliced
8 cloves garlic, minced
2 lbs mushrooms, quartered
2 tsp smoked paprika
1 tsp thyme
1/4 c flour
200 ml red wine
1 carton vegetable stock
200 g walnuts
1-1/3 c self-rising flour
1 tsp salt
pepper
6 tbsp cold butter, chunked
130 grams grated cheddar
2 eggs
70 ml milk
*PREPARATION*



Heat oven to 425.
Heat the oil and butter in oven-proof Dutch oven and cook onion and garlic on medium until soft, about 6 minutes.
Add mushrooms and cook 10-15 minutes until well cooked.
Turn to low; add paprika, thyme, and flour.
Cook, stirring constantly, 1 minute.
Add wine. Bring to a simmer.
Simmer 5 minutes, then add stock and walnuts.
Season the self-rising flour with salt and black pepper.
Cut in the butter to resemble coarse crumbs.
Mix in cheddar.
In another bowl, whisk the eggs with the milk.
Add to flour mixture -- it will be a sticky mess.
Dollop this cobbler mixture onto the mushroom stew.
Bake, uncovered, for 45 minutes or until knife inserted in cobbler comes out clean.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2016)

What to do with hard kiwis that you know are just going rot, otherwise...

3-5 skinless boneless chicken breasts
3-5 hapless kiwis waiting to rot and otherwise be tossed
3-5 tablespoons of Garam Masala
3 tablespoons salt

option: add 2 tablespoons capers and/or zante currants

Place chicken in a covered bake dish one layer deep. Lay peeled and sliced kiwi over and sprinkle with salt and Garam. You see the  Garam Masala is three spices in one, including pepper (which goes with salt, you know... like salt and pepper ) and cinnamon, which goes excellent with the sugars in the kiwi, even if they are rock-hard and sour.  Bake at 375 (Fahrenheit) for about an hour and ten minutes. The dish should be bubbling/boiling from all the water released from the chicken breasts for at least fifteen minutes or twenty minutes.


----------



## escorial (Dec 24, 2016)

mug packet of tomato pasta made then added to a tin of tomato soup....


----------



## dither (Dec 24, 2016)

Saturday is always "Quiche day" here in dithering.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2016)

escorial said:


> mug packet of tomato pasta made then added to a tin of tomato soup....


tomato soup w ramen noodles... You should come over, plenty of room at  the table


----------



## escorial (Dec 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> tonato soup w ramen noodles... You should come over, plenty of room at  the table



no candles though...only eat at a table when i visit my mother..one usually eats on the bed or in the chair..or on the go...cheap cafe's and restaurants...i have this notion one would need a dinner jacket at your gaff.......


----------



## SystemCheck (Dec 25, 2016)

This morning it was a cup of coffee & a slice of raisin bread. Supposed to starve.


----------



## Winston (Dec 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> tomato soup w ramen noodles... You should come over, plenty of room at  the table



Sharing is caring.  
Sending a Christmas "man-hug" at you.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2016)

escorial said:


> no candles though...only eat at a table when i visit my mother..one usually eats on the bed or in the chair..or on the go...cheap cafe's and restaurants...i have this notion one would need a dinner jacket at your gaff.......


'Candles'? We does have 'lectricity...an runnin water.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 6, 2017)

Help! I'm addicted to Gelato ice cream (my excuse for "brain freeze").


----------



## Winston (Jan 7, 2017)

Two third pound hamburger patties.  A "Mc OMG Double".  Just under a pound, 'cause a pound of ground beef would be crazy.


----------



## SystemCheck (Jan 11, 2017)

Don't really eat out around here. The restaurants leave much to be desired. Even the chains are widely just junk and some of the mom&pop places you wouldn't enter if starving.


But what am I eating? My palette is very diverse. I'll try anything at least once. One reason why my friends & colleagues rather like me because they can foster their native food off to me and know I'll at least try it instead of flipping out regardless of how odd it might seem. 


As for now. 

Well, I had the house to myself for a change & the day off so I made a sort of [family/friend] recipe for a curry that has, over the years, just kept evolving. Integrates British/European and Indian/Parsi influence quite nicely. It takes some time but dang it is good. Spicy, just the way I like it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 11, 2017)

Simple and easy- shredded chicken in BBQ warmed in a slow cooker for an hour and 30 minutes. broke up 2 burger buns into a bowl and topped with the bbq chicken. Life is complicated enough, cooking doesn't have to be.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2017)

5 Boneless, skinless chicken breasts...,
food processor an onion and five fresh garlic with 1/4 cup water
3T cardamom 
5T tumeric
5T cumin
2T taragon
2T fenugreek
1T salt
2tsp salt
5T olive oil

In a bowl add all spices and oil to food processed onion and garlic mix
Butterfly breasts and then coat and cook on a flame grill till done.  

Done


----------



## aj47 (Jan 11, 2017)

I do not own a food processor.  This impinges on my cuisine sometimes.  We don't have hummus as often as we otherwise might, for example.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2017)

Well if you do get one don't add the tahini to the chickpeas in it or you'll smoke the motor.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 12, 2017)

Kevin said:


> What to do with hard kiwis that you know are just going rot, otherwise...
> 
> 3-5 skinless boneless chicken breasts
> 3-5 hapless kiwis waiting to rot and otherwise be tossed
> ...



Never met a hapless Kiwi, they all seem remarkably self-assured to me...


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 12, 2017)

Did you know that kiwi fruit comes from China and the name 'Kiwi' was a clever marketing ploy by NZ farmers who are the top producers of the fruit in the world. 

https://nzhistory.govt.nz/the-chinese-gooseberry-becomes-the-kiwifruit


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2017)

Ell337 said:


> Did you know that kiwi fruit comes from China and the name 'Kiwi' was a clever marketing ploy by NZ farmers who are the top producers of the fruit in the world.
> 
> https://nzhistory.govt.nz/the-chinese-gooseberry-becomes-the-kiwifruit


I did not. Makes sense, though. Much of our cheapest Chinese-manufacture tools have brand names like "Chicago", or "American".


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

For dinner:

Five Guys (hamburger chain) Bacon Cheeseburger and Fries.

Not the healthiest but definitely tasty!


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 14, 2017)

I am taking a different approach to eating and so far I am pleased. I don't feel hungry or the urge to eat sugar or to eat fast food. My diet is devised in a way so that I skip wheat and rice. I eat anything low in fat. The food groups that are low in fat that is; boiled eggs could be an example. If you eat cereal for a whole week such as corn flakes that reduces your weight, since skim fat free milk can reduce cholesterol and weight. Plus I exercise. The sugar cravings stopped. Also like I mentioned I can safely reject eating something someone who may be eating something. For my sugar to be stable (as in no sugar cravings for me) I only eat fruits and that covers it. No juice for me. My family has a history of diabetes on both sides. Plus the medicine I take is toxic. As the main course or foods, I eat salad. That allows me to budget and eat something I might want like a bigger fruit. The easiest thing I eat to make is salad which I season. Then of course no cheese, just chicken and legumes and such. Tuna. I don't believe in eating pork or cow which is drastic, but I acquired the habit. Then like a vegetarian to me these said meats which started to taste "displeasing" from not eating them even when prepared and delicious for others. I tend to add salt to salad. I saw on the news the other day though a list of foods that is noxious for humans if eaten probably in excess and we do apparently eat them too much. It reduces memory. I imagine if it impacts the brain it impacts the heart. But have no research to mention on that other than a tv program for the foods I will list I am eating much less.
On the tv show,and my diet means I eat little of this because of my medicine and intolerance to a lot of sugar and fat:
Butter, sugar, salt, cereals, red meat,  fast food, high fat foods.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 14, 2017)

A mille-feuille, and very nice it was too.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2017)

I had a raw rutabaga today, for breakfast. Ate it like it was an extremely hard, un-sweet, but surprisingly long lasting after-flavor and/or good feeling-in-the-upper-gut/stomach apple. Who knew? Turnips are now boring.


----------



## escorial (Jan 15, 2017)

sunday roast


----------



## aj47 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kevin said:


> I had a raw rutabaga today, for breakfast. Ate it like it was an extremely hard, un-sweet, but surprisingly long lasting after-flavor and/or good feeling-in-the-upper-gut/stomach apple. Who knew? Turnips are now boring.



I grew up eating rutabaga and it's just ... rutabaga.  I like it cooked up with a bit of butter and salt, but I like potatoes, carrots, turnips and other roots that way as well. It's good in stir-fry.  It's decent mashed, but not outstanding enough to make mashing really worth the effort.  Around here, they like to wax them so I don't tend to buy them often because I hate peeling the freakin' wax off them.


----------



## dither (Jan 15, 2017)

What the hell is rutabaga?
Please, forgive me, I live in England.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you call them neeps?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2017)

Hardly anyone here knows what a rutabaga is, either. The checkout people always ask.
The Fin side of my family put them in pasties. They say the Cornish taught them.


----------



## Winston (Feb 19, 2017)

Spam and eggs, on a bed of home fries, topped with shredded cheddar and Tabasco.
AKA Cardiac glue.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 19, 2017)

Blueberries! : D


----------



## PiP (Feb 19, 2017)

Maple Treat Candies. They were a gift from a friend's sister who is over from Canada on holiday. They are delicious.


----------



## escorial (Feb 19, 2017)

PiP said:


> Maple Treat Candies. They were a gift from a friend's sister who is over from Canada on holiday. They are delicious.



moment on the lips..life time on the hips


----------



## aj47 (Feb 19, 2017)

There were two beautiful little sirloins marked down in price for being geriatric so I took them home. I'd been intending to try this recipe for awhile, so ...

*Steak House Jar Salad*

*INGREDIENTS (for each)*


2 Tbsp white wine Vinaigrette
2/3 c corn kernels
2-3 oz steak, sliced thinly
1 scallion, chopped
2 c butter lettuce, torn into pieces
2 Tbsp crumbled blue cheese
*PREPARATION*


Layer in a mason jar in order listed.
( from: The Mason Jar Cookbook - kindle )

I made four salads--that's one per family member, to have for lunch within the next few days.  One does not have blue cheese, as my son is allergic.

Edited to Add:  I noshed on the ends and pieces of the sirloins and the extra blue cheese.  Tasty.


----------



## Penny090 (Feb 20, 2017)

I tend to get quite lazy with cooking, as in...I'm not very creative. Every now and again I come up with some sort of new recipe and then I exhaust it until I can't bear it anymore  so as of now I'm onto vegetable-scrambled-eggs. Scrambled eggs mixed in with leek, mushroom, pepper, onion. A squeeze of ketchup. Done


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

I used to eat rather unhealthy when growing up in mid 20's. 
Younger days I was more health conscious and starting to get back in the habit.

So much so was my bad eating habits. I had dental surgery to remove a deeply rotted tooth.
Yes... it took that operation for me to wisen up.... 

Nowadays I have help to cook, since I live alone and don't really have friends over.
Eating healthy, shouldn't be a chore, but sometimes it can be. And convenience is evil to me, in regards to snacking...


----------



## Terry D (Feb 21, 2017)

I love to cook. I've loved it since I was a kid. Tonight we are making homemade pizza. Black Forest Ham, mushrooms, onions, black olives and green peppers on a basil pesto base. Oh, great. Now I'm hungry...


----------



## LeeC (Feb 21, 2017)

escorial said:


> moment on the lips..life time on the hips


The wife says to watch your mouth 

Diced up some buffalo and stir fried it with serrano peppers and mushrooms for burrito filling.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 21, 2017)

Steak and stir-fry.

Yum. : D


----------



## walker (Feb 21, 2017)

Chicken, and cooked sweetened fruit for dessert. I've been on a fresh-baked bread kick, so we ate bread all day.


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 22, 2017)

A gnocchi resemblance dish with baked bean omelettes.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 6, 2017)

Kraft Dinner! YAY! : D


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 6, 2017)

Cinnamon rolls. The best dinner!

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## aj47 (Mar 6, 2017)

Pork chops in cider cream sauce (made with Angry Orchard) with a wedge salad.  And 8 oz of mozzarella and some yogurt and anything else I can scare up.  "Eat a hearty meal and take all six steroid pills in 'Day 1' after dinner" are the instructions I received, since i got my steroid Dospak in the middle of the day. (see the How did your day go? thread in the living room).


----------



## Scrivener123 (Mar 6, 2017)

I had to fly to Louisville tonight to help out a colleague. I was going to get a steak at Jeff Ruby's, but stumbled onto a BBQ place. It wasn't the best BBQ Ive had, but the mac and cheese was really good. So, I'm content. Now, back to work. I need to work off that BBQ and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 6, 2017)

Could really go for buffalo meat... or deer...

Simple bucatini dressed with olive oil, garlic, yellow peppers, and salt and pepper. Also a bit of Chinese broccoli. They're vegetable-y in a way that only dark greens can be.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 7, 2017)

Having to cook more since the wife's medical problems, so it's Russian Roulette in the kitchen.  Five meals in the cylinder, only one may be edible...

Tried mustard on catfish rolled in ground-up cheerios, hour in oven at 300 deg turned out pretty good (well, she didn't throw it at me:grin.

Also made sauce w/ milk and cream cheese, over pasta w/ meatballs.

Frito pie w/ hotdogs, chili and cheese

Mini-meatloaf balls w/ mashed potatoes and green beans

Simple and hokey, but I'm trying.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 8, 2017)

Personal frittata made with eggs, cheese (provolone and cheddar), leftover steak and broccoli.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> Having to cook more since the wife's medical problems, so it's Russian Roulette in the kitchen.  Five meals in the cylinder, only one may be edible...
> 
> Tried mustard on catfish rolled in ground-up cheerios, hour in oven at 300 deg turned out pretty good (well, she didn't throw it at me:grin.
> 
> ...


awesome...  You know... You do what you need to do. Might I suggest some side vegetables? You can lightly sauté any leaf, steam any hard vegetable (cut up) in 15 min. Salt, and a little oil ( olive, or butter) and 'bam' you're like Emeril.


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 8, 2017)

Chicken and carrots 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 8, 2017)

Spinach pizza.

Tasty. : D


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 8, 2017)

Chicken, lettuce, green peppers and tomatoes. 
Later tonight, I might eat everything I see. 
HAHA.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 8, 2017)

Let's see if I can make this sound as good as it tasted... it was from The Dinner Daily a subscription service of recipes based on what's on sale at your grocer. 

Salmon, dusted with garlic powder, baked with a topping of sauteed mushrooms and scallions, covered with mozzarella.  Served with roasted asparagus.


----------



## moderan (Mar 9, 2017)

Buffalo chicken burritos, with bleu cheese and queso blanco, mexicorn, spanish rice and green salad with guacamole dressing. Spectacular dish. I make a version with green enchilada sauce that I call chicken pendejo.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you make your own enchilada sauce or buy it?  I'm looking for a good recipe for enchilada sauce.


----------



## moderan (Mar 9, 2017)

I make it. Chilies are easy to come by, here. My sauce is simple -- roasted chilies with salt and vinegar. For red sauce, I add roasted red bell peppers to the red chilies. I strip off the skin, add a couple of tbsp for each six peppers, add a pinch of salt, and use the boat motor to make the liquid.
I use the boat motor because of my respiration -- the stuff can be overwhelming if you open the blender top. I also make other pepper sauces and pastes the same way.


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 9, 2017)

Bagel with cream cheese and carrots!


----------



## corybot (Mar 10, 2017)

I just had a piece of carrot cake [emoji16]


----------



## aj47 (Mar 10, 2017)

moderan said:


> I make it. Chilies are easy to come by, here. My sauce is simple -- roasted chilies with salt and vinegar. For red sauce, I add roasted red bell peppers to the red chilies. I strip off the skin, add a couple of tbsp for each six peppers, add a pinch of salt, and use the boat motor to make the liquid.
> I use the boat motor because of my respiration -- the stuff can be overwhelming if you open the blender top. I also make other pepper sauces and pastes the same way.



Oh my, my family would rebel.  

No, I've noticed the stuff labeled as enchilada sauce that comes in cans is mostly heat and not flavor and that the stuff at restaurants is mostly flavor, not heat.  

The best cheese enchiladas I've ever had at home were a Texas state fair prize-winner for my former neighbor, whom I only remember now as "Eric's mom."  Take cheese and onion, and enough water to hold them together.  Wrap in corn tortillas and put in a pan. Cover with Wolf brand chili--no beans.  Top with more cheese and onions or scallions. (By cheese, I mean cheddar or Colby, not American or that cheese-food product.)  

What I'm eating now is nothing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2017)

Leftovers: Millet patties(latkes?)-spinach, feta, currants; baked, 
 turkey meatballs-ingredients of 'meat' uk- don't want to know, 
dolmas in pomegranate sauce( mm-good),
'fake' noodles(no glutens) in cheese sauce


----------



## Winston (Mar 11, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Do you make your own enchilada sauce or buy it?  I'm looking for a good recipe for enchilada sauce.



We buy El Pato enchilada sauce (lazy, I know). Perfect kick of spice and flavor without overwhelming.  We affectionately call it "Duck Sauce" due to the Mallard on the label.  

ProTip:  We always make a triple batch of enchiladas.  Freeze two aluminum trays for those hectic weekdays when you don't want to cook.  
We make extra with lasagna, too. But my wife has her special home-made marinara for that project.


----------



## moderan (Mar 12, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Oh my, my family would rebel.
> 
> No, I've noticed the stuff labeled as enchilada sauce that comes in cans is mostly heat and not flavor and that the stuff at restaurants is mostly flavor, not heat.
> 
> ...



The stuff's not that hot. Just hot enough. The bell peppers cool the mixture down considerably. If you have to, go the wing sauce route and add a little butter. Or lard, since it's Mexican. A garlic clove floater wouldn't be a bad thing. I use tomatillos for the green sauce. A little lime. Cook it down until it's the right consistency.
Cost-effective too. I know you can buy a big can for a buck and a half, but you can get a jalapeno, a bell pepper, and a lime for a buck. Tastes SO much better. Fresh food always does.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 12, 2017)

No, my daughter swears all peppers taste nasty.  I have to be very sparing of them.  It's not a heat issue.  I think the most peppers I use in any dish is the teaspoon of green Tabasco in the whole recipe for fish tacos (it goes in the mayonnaise dressing for the slaw).


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 12, 2017)

We have finished the roasted plums 

Plums halved and stoned, with brown sugar, cinnamon, ginger, and orange juice; roasted in the oven. They go with many things, but on their own with a dollop of ice cream is wonderful.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 12, 2017)

Wings and salad.

Mixing the healthy with the unhealthy.


----------



## ppsage (Mar 12, 2017)

Chili verde & bean burritos.


----------



## Winston (Mar 20, 2017)

Made four quiche for the extended family tonight.  Combinations of spinach, ham or bacon.  All had cheddar / jack cheese and sautéed onions.
Used store-bought crusts  Our chickens are starting to really crank-out the eggs, so we'll be doing this a couple times a month, I think.


----------



## Winston (Jun 25, 2017)

Just made some Pastalones.  My mom's side of the family was from Puerto Rico, so I had to give it a try.  The dish wasn't bad, but I'm already planning improvements for next time.
The plantains needed to be just a bit more ripe.  I'll use white cheese instead of yellow.  And I think I'll add some olives.
The recipe called for raisins.  Didn't add them, and won't in my next dish.


----------

